# iMac and just FreeBSD OS



## fernandel (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi!

I have FreeBSD 11-RELEASE installed on iMac 11,1 where is also Mountain Lion and I use rEFIt as a boot manager. 
I didn't try but is it possible to have on iMac just FreeBSD installed, please?

Thank you.


----------

